# Diy T5ho



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I was a little stumped on adding actinics to our frag tank. I wanted to continue to use MH with the lumenarc reflector as most fixtures just don't have the spread. So....... I decided to Do It Myself.

Here are the tools used








The ballast used, Fulham Workhorse 3. This will drive 2 T5HO bulbs (24w each)









Lumenarc Reflector









Start of the frame to hang the lights. I did not want to have to drill into the reflector to mount the lights. Using this frame I can take it on and off at will.















First flip of the switch, bulbs are ATI Blue Plus









Last, slip the frame over the reflector and zip tie all wiring neatly above the tank.


----------



## agcoady (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks good Chris. I'm debating doing an LED DYI build myself.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That turned out really well!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

that is really cool, i am thinking of doing a DIY t5 in my garage and make one hopefully cheaper than buying one. did you get the parts online or locally?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks everyone.


We carry the ballasts, endcaps.....


----------

